# Do All Omegas Sweep?



## Cheeseboy24 (May 4, 2013)

Being fairly new to the forum, I find myself actively looking at others watches.

My boss has what looks like a decent Omega, and whilst I am sure he cold afford the real McCoy, the one he has seems to tick and not sweep

I was of the view that all Omegas would sweep.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

It could be a quartz movement


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine ticks:










Omega do a few quartz


----------



## Coldwarkid (Dec 10, 2012)

Yep. The cheaper Omegas are quartz. I was under the impression all quartz movements ticked.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Coldwarkid said:


> Yep. The cheaper Omegas are quartz. I was under the impression all quartz movements ticked.


Not all some bulova's sweep


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

no8yogi said:


> Coldwarkid said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. The cheaper Omegas are quartz. I was under the impression all quartz movements ticked.
> ...


The Bulova Accutrons sweep (but are not quartz?)


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

The Bulova Precisionists utilise a quartz movement with a smooth-sweeping seconds hands.

I thought all Omegas, with the exception of those utilising the f300 movements (ESA tuning fork), ticked?

Aside from the Bulova Precisionists, aren't Rolex and Seiko (springdrive) the only manufacturers with conventional movements that have smooth sweeping seconds hands?

Edited several times because I don't seem to be able to type anything legible tonight.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Not all quartz watches 'tick'. I have a Seiko 7T32 quartz that sweeps like an automatic.......



and my auto SMP definitely sweeps.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

It's not really about sweep or non-sweep as there are degrees of sweepiness :lol: . Most quartz movements click forward one second at a time. This is in no small part for practical reasons insofar as the energy used is small and therefore battery life is extended (equally true for solar or kinetic), whereas a sweep movement uses alot more power. Some nice examples of a sweeping quartz movement are some of the wall clocks made by Seiko that have a true sweep (no steps at all) based around a running motor and a large(ish) battery (usually AA-sized).

Mechanicals and autos can appear to sweep, but are actually finely stepped. 28,800 bph is typical for ETAs, which equates to 8 steps per second. The actual steps per second varies quite a bit from movement to movement.

But anything stepping one second at a time is a quartz.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

The higher the beat on a mechanical the smoother the sweep will be , i once owned a vintage zodiac sst with a 36k beat that sounded fantastic when you listened to it.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have read several manufacturer definitions that state any central second hand that makes a complete rotation of the dial during a 60 second period is a "sweep" second hand. A typical quartz moves 60 times per minute, while a mechanical with a beat rate 0f 28,800 moves 480 times per minute. A Bulova Precisionist's second hand moves 960 times per minute.

Here is a video of the Precisionist: http://www.seamaster-speedmaster.com/misc/precisionist1.wmv

Later,

William


----------

